# Hello from Edinburgh!



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi my name is Hannah. I'm in my third year at Uni studying genetics. I am looking to get some show quality mice in the new year, and breeding some mice perhaps in the summer. I thought I would start trying to source some now!
Being a genetics geek I know the history of fancy mice, understand the in depth of coat and quantative traits, and think it would be a great hobby. I can't decide what variety I'd like. I'd like to focus on on or two and produce some quality lines. 
Look forward to chatting to everyone! 
X


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

hi


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Scottish resident!


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi kallan, It's nice to know there is someone within traveling distance when I finally get organised to get my mice from! What varieties do you have?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

My stock is pet stock, the only two I shave of show stock are Siamese and they are currently being very abstinent!!!! I am in Carluke.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, Hannah.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

